# Last day fishing Pcola...



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

...before I move to Oregon. Saturday December 7th was freezing, but I tried my luck and busted out the rods one last time before they get packed. We used mullet chunks for the reds, whole blues for shark bait. We slammed blues as the sun came up, then hooked up on some reds in the first cut around 9. Nothing to be proud of as far as sharks...but it was fun paddling in 25 knot offshore winds...damn my hands were cold! Should have remembered the neoprene gloves. 

All in all, scored some fish, ate a few krespy kreme donuts and drank a hell of a lot of hot coffee. Gotta make room in my collection for Pacific Northwest steelhead and salmon flies...

Take care, pcola...it's been fun. I'll for sure miss the sharks and monster reds...


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

You should post your catches from Oregon in the Out of Area forum here.

That is a prize winning backlash right there! Bet you had some heat on that cast to get it blown up that bad!


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

I hope you like Oregon I second daylate, send us some pics.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Good Luck...


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

Look at the first picture.......over his right shoulder at the wave.......do you see it?


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

Look at the first picture.......over his right shoulder at the wave.......do you see it?


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

I see it, something good size wanted to get in the picture sweet...


----------



## Hook line stinker (Jul 19, 2012)

Enjoy the new place and new fishing. It was fun sharking with you and thanks for getting me hooked up with my first two sharks, and essentially get me hooked on sharking.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

I think that is a pelican in the first picture. Probably looking to lay eggs in that birds nest.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Stay safe out there!


----------



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

daylate said:


> I think that is a pelican in the first picture. Probably looking to lay eggs in that birds nest.


Haha...well played, sir...well played.


----------



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

Hook line stinker said:


> Enjoy the new place and new fishing. It was fun sharking with you and thanks for getting me hooked up with my first two sharks, and essentially get me hooked on sharking.


Yeah dude! We had some good times catching sharks. You definitely hit that jackpot with your first shark being a nice Tiger...take care bro!


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

As for the birds nest, I have been there myself too many times and all you can do is laugh at yourself and get a knife. I have hunted in Idaho and Washington many times and the beautiful scenery and wildness is amazing out there. Send us those pics as you get them.


----------



## bamagator (Mar 31, 2009)

Looks like a small king sky rocketing out of the crest of that wave, but kings have gone south. Maybe It's a big blue.


----------



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

I think it's a pair of rays...they were jumping around all morning.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey Coastie have a safe trip out west! Make sure while you are in Oregon to check out the world class sturgeon fishing on the Columbia river! And the salmon and steelhead fishing in Northern California and Oregon will cause many sick days at work!!! Enjoy! UGLY


----------

